# For Eddied maybe? Sosta guide? Wifi?



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Happy Holidays!
I'm off on my epic solo to Italy and Greece in two short weeks      
I've left it too late to order an aree di sosta guide online. Wondering if I can pop into a newsagent or the like in Italy and find one this time of year (as you can in France). Secondly, does anyone know if there is free wifi at McDs in Italy? Can't make it out on the Italian website...


Merci!

Jacquie


----------

